# Butt joint with dominos



## wakinews (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi team ,
I want to use dominos on a butt joint for a tv stand but I am afraid the wood might not breath later due to THE usual seasonal changes in humidity and temp.

see image below


















can I go ahead to glue it since the wood grain is oriented in the same direction?
I dont want to use corner braces for aesthetic reasons.

thanks guys


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

This would be fine 
Let er rip


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks good to go for me as well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The joinery is fine but if you're using solid wood instead of plywood you do need to account for wood movement in the way your parts are oriented. You'll want long grain surfaces on the front anyway.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

In the design and size you show I think you will be fine. The long boards are oriented the same direction so they will move in the same manner. Also if you have a top coat finish on all surfaces that should reduce any significant moisture change is the wood which is what causes most of the movement.

Is it going to support the TV or just mount under it?


----------



## wakinews (Nov 28, 2017)

thanks guys for assuring me that things will be ok, lets hope they will be. I let er rip as below;


----------

